# Clearance Procedures exiting USA - Caribbean



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

We are planning to take our US registered boat with all US crew out of US waters for the first time end Oct/Early November - and head from Moorhead City, NC to Antigua.

To clear customs in Antigua we need to have our clearance papers from our prior country / port (i.e. the USA). I've no idea what clearance papers look like, or if it simply takes the form of a stamp in our log book. I assume I'll be able to get the appropriate documentation at Moorhead city, and I assume I can just call the CBP at Moorhead city and have them come down and visit our boat. However I can't find any information on the Customs and Border Patrol web site. 

If anyone has got such a clearance from Moorhead city in the last couple of years - can you tell me any details? Where did they board you? How long do you have before you MUST leave once you have the clearance papers? What paperwork is involved? and more importantly is this a couple of hours effort or a several day exercise?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No clearance out from the USA is necessary if you are a US registered boat. 
Be sure to get your Re-entry decal before you leave! 
User Fee Decals and Transponders - CBP.gov

The only things you will need in Antigua are your documentation for the boat and your passports. They will give you the entry paperwork at the customs/immigration office. When you clear out of Antigua you will need clearance papers from the same office. Usually you obtain those papers a few hours before you actually depart. Easy and informal but dress neatly and be polite and friendly and it will be even easier. Should take 20 minutes each way in and out. 
Coming back into the US to a PORT of ENTRY...you call the customs phone number and give them your decal number...they will then either come to the boat OR direct you to show up at their office with passports within 24 hours which may involve a cab ride and some time but the processing itself goes quickly.

Am I correct in assuming that you are planning on taking the Gemini offshore to Antigua? Please keep us posted on the trip.


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Are you sure?*



camaraderie said:


> No clearance out from the USA is necessary if you are a US registered boat.
> ...
> The only things you will need in Antigua are your documentation for the boat and your passports.


Thanks for the info camaraderie - however I'm still uncertain. I have a 2005 (most recent) cruising guide to the leeward islands by Stepehn J Pavlidis - that states clearly Clearance from you last port MUST be produced, and I read on a different web site (which I can't find now) that they will turn you around if you don;t have such a clearance. Even noonsite indicates I need clearance papers from the prior port.

I know the USA does not require me to clear out, but if Antigua requires that document for me to enter, I want to have one (Unless you are speaking from experience - and you are sure I don't need one?)

And yes  We are taking the Gemini 105Mc - We've been working up to longer and longer offshore passages - although this will be our most adventurous to date. We are comfortable we have all the experience and safety equipment to make it a fun passage, and that the boat is good and sound. I'll put a link to our blog on my profile - and once I know for sure what was needed (if anything) I'll update here...

Aside - I posted a question first on the CBP web site - they say don't expect to receive a reply until 2-3 months! SO I REALLY appreciate you fast response camaraderie. Now if only SailNet managed the country too!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

LOL! 
Well...if you don't get a satisfactory answer before it is time to leave, you could drop by Bermuda and get clearance out from there! Or pull into the BVI's or USVI's first. You don't really want to miss those anyway and the BVI clearance papers are really pretty! 
Have fun with the prep and safe travels. Will look forward to tracking your blog. Your yotreps says you are in Norfolk so I assume you will head south from there. If you take the alternate ICW down the Pamlico sound in NC, stop by Manteo on Roanoke Island. Free overnight tie ups here (no electric) and only 38 miles from Coinjock and you can SAIL to Oriental instead of motoring! Here's a quick chart...click to enlarge. 
http://xpda.com/nauticalcharts/12205_5 ROANOKE ISLAND & OREGON INLET INSET 1.png


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

when you say US registered boat in post #2, you're actually talking about a USCG documented boat, yes??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yes...documented by USCG which is necessary when you leave the country to most places anyway.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wanted to clarify, since states register, USCG DOCUMENTS.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I knew YOU knew that. Guilty as charged.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Slacker...


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*The magic word is "Zarpa"...*

As Cam says you probably won't need it for Antigua, BUT I always got one when leaving US waters (which was mostly from Puerto Rico). Customs generally have a word document (Moorhead City, NC might have to do a search for one), but they do exist. Add lots of official looking rubber stamps and you are good to go. The more Latin the destination the more important the Zarpa.

Fair Winds

Gerry

ps. Why are you planning to miss all the good bits in between NC and Antigua??


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

*Apis*

Does anyone know what happened to APIS? In April CARICOM decided to reintroduce APIS in July 2008. This was as per a speech by the chairman of CARICOM (the prime minister of St. Vincent).

Thanks

M Murphy


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Check the Chris Doyle site..*

NEW APIS REGULATIONS


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Thanks. HOwever the information is a bit old. I cruised the Caribbean this last season without any problem but the reported speech was in April 2008. I'm hoping nothing came of it, since the speech stated reintroduction in JULY 2008!

M Murphy


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, the document is generally called a *zarpe*, not zarpa... and comes from the spanish word that means to set sail IIRC.



gtod25 said:


> As Cam says you probably won't need it for Antigua, BUT I always got one when leaving US waters (which was mostly from Puerto Rico). Customs generally have a word document (Moorhead City, NC might have to do a search for one), but they do exist. Add lots of official looking rubber stamps and you are good to go. The more Latin the destination the more important the Zarpa.
> 
> Fair Winds
> 
> ...


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Thanks SD..... you are correct....*

but I generally concentrate on providing new information instead of platitudes and acting as a spell checker to others... I did Google it (as you obviously did) but as I have always pronounced it "zarpa", so I went with that.

However, I'm happy that my poor spelling will help you reach your target of 27,000 posts.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but if they google ZARPA instead of ZARPE, they'll get very few hits and I doubt many will be relevant. 


gtod25 said:


> but I generally concentrate on providing new information instead of platitudes and acting as a spell checker to others... I did Google it (as you obviously did) but as I have always pronounced it "zarpa", so I went with that.
> 
> However, I'm happy that my poor spelling will help you reach your target of 27,000 posts.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Most places in the Caribbean are used to dealing with US boats leaving the US without clearance. While we have not made our first stop at Antigua, the absence of clearance papers was no problem at the BVI or Bequia last year.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Marinegirl, when in doubt, your best bet is always to send a written letter to the appropriate authority and try to get a written reply. (Antigua consulate, embassy, port authority, coast guard, etc.) then when you enter, if someone says "That's not right" you don't have to argue with them, you show them the letterhead from their own country or agency saying that it IS right. 

Many bureaucrats, in and out of the US, are either poorly trained or looking for a little extra money off the books. Having things documented from their superiors often ends that problem.

Similarly, a letter to USC&I and the USCG asking "Can I obtain a letter of clearance outbound before leaving the US?" would help. If someone says "but you must have a letter" and the US authorities state "we do not issue them", you know someone is fishing for mordida.

Email? Nice. Phone? Nice. Letterhead in hand? Priceless!


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

After being on hold with the CBP for about an hour, I finally was directed to the 24Hr number at Moorhead city (252-726-5845, I should have just started there, this the same number you use to check in if you arrive at Moorhead City).

There I spoke with someone who knew what I was going to ask about before I even finished my question (good sign).

On leaving I can visit their office (534 N 35th St, Suite H, Moorhead city), or I can call them and if they are not busy, they may even come out to me (at Moorhead city or Beaufort). All i need to produce us my USCG documentation for the boat and they will (apparently) provide me with a 1300 (no charge) which will be accepted by Antigua (and anyone else I guess).

A couple of you questioned or suggested the bits in the middle we are skipping - the plan is to get them on the way back, some time in the future... This way we have less windward sailing 

Thanks as always.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

MG405...thanks for the update. Good to know the local offices will issue one. Now...do us a favor and DON'T present it in Antigua...just say you left from the USA. See if they ask you for it and then pull it out of your pocket if needed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Please listen to Cam... we don't want them getting in the habit of getting Zarpes from US-originated boats. 


camaraderie said:


> MG405...thanks for the update. Good to know the local offices will issue one. Now...do us a favor and DON'T present it in Antigua...just say you left from the USA. See if they ask you for it and then pull it out of your pocket if needed.


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> DON'T present it in Antigua...just say you left from the USA. See if they ask you for it and then pull it out of your pocket if needed.


Sure - can do! I'll let you know what happens some time in November! 

Aside.. that CBP reply that may take 2-3 weeks, just came (fast eh?) - but they just told me about clearance INTO the USA - I guess they can't take the time to read a question LOL.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are expecting literacy or reading comprehension, try Switzerland. There's no one left in the US who is able to read and reply on point to a simple question. Just look at our choice of electoral candidates and how brilliantly they've answered the press.


----------



## millsource (Jul 22, 2002)

marinegirl we are scheduled to leave from Beaufort on Oct 29th headed for Guadeloupe or thereabouts.


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Update, Arrived in Antigua*

Hi Folks

We arrived in Antigua yesterday. Capt'n presented himself to customs with all our paperwork in a fold, the first thing they asked for was our clearance papers from prior port, and then questioned him on details... We presented it, not sure what would have happened if we didn't have it.

Hint - We picked up our 1300 at Morehead city (our departure port) - despite the fact that the web sites says customs works 24 hours there, they don't - so don't plan on trying to check out over a weekend.

OK - I'm off to Lime now - enough of this internet stuff.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey girl405! Congrats on the trip and thanks for the update and report on Customs...That will be useful to many I'm sure! 
Have a great time wit da lime!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update... have fun... 


marinegirl405 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We arrived in Antigua yesterday. Capt'n presented himself to customs with all our paperwork in a fold, the first thing they asked for was our clearance papers from prior port, and then questioned him on details... We presented it, not sure what would have happened if we didn't have it.
> 
> ...


----------

